# Meet my boys



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Here's some pics of my much loved lads.

Astreaus (show name is Eximius Dawn of the Stars) - my black dumbo alpha, he's a very licky active lad who loves to lead the youngsters in rampages of destruction.


















Limi (show name Valiance Limited Edition), my old man, he was silvered black when he was a youngster but now just balck. He's very dignified and gentle in his old age


















Sam (show name Eximius Sesame Sam), my little agouti, who is quite mad and thinks he's a girl


















and last but not least Bean (show name Eximius Bean Counter), a lovely silvered black lad who is very calm and cuddly


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

Awww your boys look so awesome! Specially Sam  I love agoutis ^^


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you, i love agoutis too, there's something so nice and healthy about them, plus i love the fiery coat colour they can get


----------



## mcbride4227 (Aug 13, 2013)

All of your buds are handsome! I love sams coloring! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AJ Black-Savage (Aug 6, 2013)

Awwwww they are gorgeous xxxxxxx


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

So pretty  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laylicorn (Aug 14, 2013)

Beautiful photos.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

This thread has reappeared from ages ago lol. I really should update it. Unfortunalty ive lost all the guys in the original thread, I lost sam just last week sadly. I have 3 lovely lads now, one is the grandson of Thom, who himself will be having children soon (fingers crossed for this time next week)


----------

